# Stupid wireless mouse!



## mobility

Today i went down to Tesco to buy a wireless mouse  the problem is that it douse not want to work  i try plugging it in to the side of the computer no good, back of the laptop no good, i try another laptop both sides no good, a pc no good! and it said it will work on laptops and pc (of course ) and works on Windows ME/2000/XP/Vista. i tried it on xp sp2 and vista home premium laptops and a XP SP1 pc but no luck, im thinking of sending it back to the shop but i want to check if there is a way to fix it online first, the model is H16MS-01 and is no on the tesco website. its a in-store only product it looks really nice so i dont want to give it back, it has no ball at the bottom so it works on all surfaces but the problem is even when i try to put it on a mouse mat or some where else the mouse jest stays still! i went to mouse propities and it said A100-touchpad 129-28248- and it also said TESCOMOUSEWIRELESS and i clicked on that one but i still wont work, then i try changing the batterys no help, try restarting then the TESCOMOUSEWIRELESS goes away and all it says is A100-touchpad 129-28248- and other mouses. i click other mouses and nope nothing.

Please can any one help me sorry i forgot to put the writing in paragraphs but who bothers. no like this is gonna be published into dawn freches dear fatty book is it  lol PLEASE HELP   what do i do, i can replace it but i like the design of the mouse it matchs alot with my toshiba a100 here is a picture of the mouse and my computer, the mouse is my picture and the a100 is jest a picture i found on google.















Thanks for your help


----------



## mobility

oh well now i cant fix my mouse


----------



## mobility

aw im so sad  this is not the first time tesco have upset me with there electronic products once i brought a av cable expander that is technika and it did not work i am not saying its a rubbish company ive brought lots of technika good products before.


----------



## pies

Did you try the mouse on another pc to test it out?


----------



## mobility

@pies yes i did but no luck


----------



## johnb35

I would say there is something wrong with either the usb adapter, the mouse, or you need fresh batteries.  Does the computer that you plug the usb adapter in, recognize it and install drivers for it?


----------



## mobility

it dont matter any more, it was because it was a cheap tesco one, i brought a logitech v220 laptop mouse today working fine, so there is nothing wrong with drivers etc. its that i brought a cheap tesco one  thanks for your help.


----------



## massahwahl

Did you sync it up correctly? The one my girlfriend has must be plugged in when the computer is off then you sync it when it boots up.


----------



## purplepixie

Just got one of these, mouse great, instructions non existent!

On the usb adaptor press the blue button down in the middle (it's the same thing as the blue light) until it flashes.  Then press the small pin size button on the underside of the mouse.  The blue light on the usb adaptor should be flashing very quickly, which shows that the usb is receiving the signal from the wireless mouse. Hope this helps.


----------



## mobility

@purplepixie hi, when you said i should flash it douse, but when i click the very tiny button at the bottom it stops, but it dont matter, i jest got a £12.99 bargin for a £20 worth logitech v220 laptop mouse, and im quite happy with it first time (it says download drivers but you dont need to ) jest plug in and you dont even have to wait one secound. its a proper quality plug n play mouse, thanks for your help  and congrats on finding out on how to make your tecknika mouse working  hope you enjoy your new mouse!


----------

